# These Darn Eggs!



## Eric580 (Dec 14, 2013)

So, where do I start? I had a pregnant ghost shrimp that died a few weeks into being berried and I removed all her eggs and placed them into a breeding tank with a sponge filter and plants. Some of the eggs stayed a bright pink and a couple turned bright green. Are the eggs still viable? Also, does the tank need to be in darkness? Now, it is by a window with a lamp over it. Any help will be appreciated. TIA:fish-in-bowl:


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

the shrimp wont live anyway,they need brackish water(fresh and salt water come together) to raise the young ghost shrimp.


----------



## Eric580 (Dec 14, 2013)

Oh, ok thanks I'll just buy some more :fish-in-bowl:


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

where are you buying the ghost shrimp from? most places dont take good care of them because they are mostly used as feeders.in fact i think you would rather be better off with amano shrimp.they cost about 3 bucks per shrimp,wont breed in freshwater and gets to about the same size as ghost shrimp,plus they will eat algae.


----------



## Eric580 (Dec 14, 2013)

I usually get them from Petsmart or the pet store. They are the only shrimp I see for sale besides the salt water ones lol


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

well ask them to special order you some red cherry shrimp.they breed easy and are some easy shrimp to keep.in face they are often the first shrimp people get.


----------



## Eric580 (Dec 14, 2013)

Ok I will try to find some thanks a lot :fish-in-bowl:


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

welcome just so you know most stores will special order you something if you ask them to.


----------



## welok (Jul 20, 2015)

Petco sells Red Cherries, but the ones near me in VA can't seem to get them in. If you are willing to spend $25-30 on them, try AquaBid.com. Some of them are outrageous shipping charges, but some are free shipping, so it comes to less than or equal to $1.50 per shrimp (I'm about to buy some from there, as I was recommended that site from someone else in the forums -- I'm going after the 20 berried ones for $25-30).


----------

